# Everyone say hello to Barb - cajun fattie genius



## jsanders (Dec 25, 2009)

You have got to love a true cajun. She's my sister in law a few times removed but we're more like brother and sister than the rest of the family. Listen to this idea she had.  Garlic and jalapena sausage, sun dried tamatos, crawfish tails, japs, pepperjack cheese. What more can you say?


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd say it sounds delicious, but where's the Q-view!


----------



## gnubee (Dec 25, 2009)

Geeze I like her already!!! 

If you ever want to trade sister in laws, I'll trade 5 of mine for Barb and the fattie.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 25, 2009)

Sounds good. I could say......shrimp and oysters!


----------



## tom in nc (Dec 25, 2009)

That sounds awesome!


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 25, 2009)

Make that Fattie (and send me some)!

Barb sounds pretty awesome...


----------



## meateater (Dec 25, 2009)

That does sound good.


----------



## striper (Dec 25, 2009)

Besides WOW, all I can say is this thread is usless without PICTURES.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 25, 2009)

... AND Barb - where's Barbara???


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 25, 2009)

Roll it up and I have the lighter and then we can light the smoker and smoke that thing up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It sounds really good and I hope you didn't make one without Qview. You have to be on drugs.


----------



## jsanders (Dec 26, 2009)

Easy Biggun! I haven't made it yet! I'll q-view you people with some otherstuff today and get that cajun fatties going soon, I promise.

Another recipe came up last night. A greek fattie...ground lamb stuffed with calamata olive, feta chees and stuff like that. topped with tziziki.

And no, I'm doing that today either! I'm smoking ribs today. Yes there will be Q-view.

Geez!


----------



## athabaskar (Dec 26, 2009)

You had me at crawfish, but I'll be really disappointed if there's not some boudin in that smoke!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 26, 2009)

We are a tough audience...


----------



## cajunsmoker (Dec 26, 2009)

That sounds good. I haven't done a fatty like that, but I did do a stuffed pork loin with crawfish, rice, and cajun trinity last year. Seasoned it with aundouille sausage seasoning and it came out real nice.





Merry Christmas to everyone


----------

